# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Имидж >  Секреты красоты от Софии Лорен

## Irina

*Секреты красоты от Софии Лорен

Знойная итальянка Софи Лорен — одна из красивейших женщин планеты, признанный секс-символ XX века. В свои 76 лет она остается эталоном женственности и элегантности.*

В каждом интервью синьору Лорен спрашивают о секрете ее потрясающей внешности и просят поделиться им с миллионами женщин, мечтающими быть похожими на роскошную кинодиву.

«Я очень много размышляла о понятии женской красоты, — говорит София Лорен. —  И пришла к выводу, что стать неотразимой женщиной вовсе не так уж сложно, как считают многие. Но здесь есть свои подводные камни. Чтобы обрести яркую, выразительную внешность, необходимо, по-моему, усвоить две вещи: первое — все в ваших руках, и второе — красота стоит того, чтобы за нее бороться».

Правильное питание — основа здоровья и, соответственно, красоты. Во первых, каждые три месяца нужно устраивать своему организму двухдневную разгрузку — только свежие фрукты и натуральные соки без сахара. Это помогает очищению пищеварительного тракта и, к тому же, укрепляет иммунную систему.

Что касается ежедневного рациона, София Лорен признается, что никогда не отказывает себе в знаменитой итальянской пасте. «Макароны — это вполне здоровая еда, если их подают с соусом на овощной основе». Главное, контролировать размер порций — не употреблять единовременно много калорий; а также не злоупотреблять жирными сливочными и сырными соусами.

Если к правильному питанию добавить ежедневные занятия гимнастикой (София Лорен каждое утро посвещает этому 10 минут своего времени) и контрастный душ, то отличная физическая форма  вам обеспечена.

Волосы — неотъемлемый компонент женской привлекательности и заслуживают отдельного внимания. При этом укладка волос не должна превращать женщину в рабыню салона красоты — важно уметь ухаживать за волосами самостоятельно, дома.

«Каждый день, встав с постели, я тщательно расчесываю волосы щеткой. Перед тем как накрутить их на бигуди, я мокрыми пальцами слегка увлажняю концы прядей, а потом сбрызгиваю их туалетной водой. Это придает волосам приятный запах. В то же время спирт, содержащийся в духах, помогает быстрее подсушить накрученные волосы. Пока я занимаюсь макияжем и одеваюсь, волосы окончательно высыхают и их можно расчесывать. Благодаря этой быстрой и простой процедуре волосы ложатся естественными волнами».

Когда хочется что-то изменить в жизни, женщины часто первым делом отправляются в парикмахерскую. Однако часто слишком импульсивные решения оканчиваются драмой — радикальная смена прически далео не всегда оказывается удачной.

Поэтому София Лорен советует не лететь сломя голову в парикмахерскую под влиянием минутного настроения, а сначала сосчитать до десяти и немного успокоиться.

Состояние кожи — первое, что выдает возраст женщины. Поэтому если вы хотите надолго сохранить молодость, необходимо ежедневно ухаживать за кожей, учитывая при этом ее возрастные изменения. 

Особое внимание, разумеется, нужно уделять коже лица. Умываться лучше теплой водой. От слишком высокой или низкой температуры могут лопнуть мелкие капиляры, и тогда на коже появятся красные «ниточки».

Однако по утрам можно добавить в наполненную водой раковину несколько кубиков льда и опустить туда уже умытое лицо. Холодная вода стягивает поры и тонизирует кожу, а глаза делаются ясными и чистыми.

Кожа вокруг глаз наиболее чувствительна, поэтому София Лорен советует снимать макияж с глаз обычным растительным маслом (желательно оливковым) — это абсолютно натуральное и мягкое средство.

«Очистив лицо, я накладываю крем с витамином А вокруг глаз, — говорит Лорен. — Для меня он — самый лучший. Остальные — слишком жирные. К тому же, крем с витамином А не раздражает глаза и не вызывает аллергии. Я пользуюсь им только вокруг глаз, потому что кожа там тонкая и склонна к сухости».

После каждой очистки лица (утром и вечером) нужно также использовать крем. На ночь — более активный, питательный, а утром, перед нанесением макияжа — более легкий, увлажняющий.

В целом, увлажненность — залог красивой кожи. Горячий воздух от комнатных батарей вытягивает из кожи влагу, старит и сушит ее. Поэтому нужно увлажнять воздух в доме — можно поставит в комнатах открытые емкости с водой или же использовать специальные увлажнители.

И обязательно нужно пить много чистой минеральной воды, чтобы кожа не становилась сухой и стянутой. «В течении дня я пью минеральную воду с ломтиком лимона или лайма, — рассказывает София Лорен. —  Моя бабушка всегда давала мне стакан обычной подслащенной воды с лимонными корочками. Из-за желтого цвета она называла этот напиток канарейкой. Я всем его рекомендую». Но, конечно, нужна мера — избыток жидкости приводит к вялости и дряблости кожи.

Уход за кожей не ограничвается только лицом. Ладони, ступни и локти также заслуживают отдельного внимания, ведь ухоженные руки и ноги с аккуратным педикюром в летних туфельках производят очень приятное впечатление.


И вообще, нужно относиться к себе бережно и еженедельно устраивать домашний салон красоты: сделать гимнастику, распарить немного лицо, нанести питательную маску и лечь в ванную с маслом или солью. Ванна — одно из главных средств ухода за собой. Она снимает напряжение и смягчает кожу для дальнейших процедур.

Разница между эффектной и обыкновенной женщиной заключается в наличии у первой самодисциплины. Поэтому самое главное — четко осознать, необходимость ежедневного ухода за собой, и следовать этому правилу.
«Никогда не объясняйте пренебрежение к себе нехваткой времени, чрезмерной занятостью, — говорит София Лорен. — В действительности, это пустая отговорка».

----------

